# What to do about a business phone number?



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know what to do about a business phone number. I want to letter my trucks and make shirts with my logo but I don't want to put my cell number on my truck doors. I don't have a land line and I rent the house I live in. What would be a good way to get a company phone number? I was looking at the call forwarding services and vanity numbers but most of them charge $12-$20 per month. Any thoughts of what I can do?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Get another cell


----------



## vintage steel (Nov 15, 2011)

I just plastered my cell number all over my trucks. It was already in the yellow pages anyway. 
Vanity numbers are cool. 555-PLOW?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

dieselboy01;1520923 said:


> I don't know what to do about a business phone number. I want to letter my trucks and make shirts with my logo but I don't want to put my cell number on my truck doors. I don't have a land line and I rent the house I live in. What would be a good way to get a company phone number? I was looking at the call forwarding services and vanity numbers but most of them charge $12-$20 per month. Any thoughts of what I can do?


I assume your current customers contact you on your cell? Is it a problem? If customers are calling you at odd times just hit ignore. I use my cell as my main business line. I have begun to remove our business landline from contact info. Also, I was missing out on new customers if I didnt get their message until I got back to the office at the end of the day. I advertise only my cell. No missed opportunities that way.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

alldayrj;1520926 said:


> Get another cell


Thumbs Up

Second line is only a couple of bucks. just get a cheap flip phone.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Magic Jack! $29 a year


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Like they stated, add a second cell phone line. You can change the caller id to show your business name when you call someone. You can also have that number listed in the phone books too if you prefer. But why don't u just use your current cell number?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Surprised nobody said Google Voice. I use it and love it. Reliable, and very customizable. Best thing yet it's still free!


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

What is Google voice? I did think another cell phone could work, not sure what that would cost. My current customers call me on my cell, I was thinking a cell number on a door or ad would be to personal. It sounds like a lot of guys do that tho. I just didn't want every ahole driving around me to know my personal cell number. This gives me a few more options, thanks for the ideas and keep em coming!


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Get a dedicated cell, this is the life you chose


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I went the Google Voice route. It was easy and free. Best of all its a local number!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

dieselboy01;1521633 said:


> What is Google voice? I did think another cell phone could work, not sure what that would cost. My current customers call me on my cell, I was thinking a cell number on a door or ad would be to personal. It sounds like a lot of guys do that tho. I just didn't want every ahole driving around me to know my personal cell number. This gives me a few more options, thanks for the ideas and keep em coming!


I don't know what carrier you have but , AT&T charges $10 per month for additional line and you share minutes. Some phones are free with 2 year contracts.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

lilweeds;1521114 said:


> Surprised nobody said Google Voice. I use it and love it. Reliable, and very customizable. Best thing yet it's still free!


862.GET.LETT .... My FREE phone number from Google Voice


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Heck ya. My wife just upgraded to an I-phone 4, and paid 99 cents for the phone at AT&T.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I have a dedicated cell line for the business sure beats checking messages when you get home and call back to hear them say oh we got someone already thanks for calling back !


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I had the same problem when I started, I advertised everything with what was my personal cell number, but as my business grew so did the annoying calls at all hours. 

I wanted to be able to have an end to my work day by turning off the phone, but still be able to talk to family and friends in the off time.

Solution, get a second phone for personal use and NEVER EVER EVER give that number out for business use. 

I have found this to work best


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I have had this same question for some time now. Its not so much that I mind people calling me on my personal phone, its just I hate answering the phone by just saying "Hello". So many people have my number between farming, being a fire fighter and plowing, that even if it is an unknown number it does not always mean its a business call. If I purchased a second line I could be much more professional by answering the phone "Goodman Snow Services, Brock speaking". This is something I will have to look into for next year.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a good point Brock, It would be nice to answer a business only phone.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Always thought you were younger.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Letter up your truck with vinyl and then have a magnet made up with just your number on it, that way you can remove it when its not snowing. Thats what I have done and it works good since I am a snow only business.


----------

